# Announcement: Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 25, 2015)

```
<em>Capture Blur-Free, High-Quality Images and Video with a User-Friendly, Elegantly Designed High-Performance Mirrorless Camera</em></p>
<p><strong>CENTER VALLEY, Pa., August 25, 2015</strong> — Olympus introduces the Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II, a small, stylish, entry-level camera body with powerful in-body 5-axis image stabilization. As the successor to the Olympus OM-D E-M10, the OM-D E-M10 Mark II combines the award-winning power of the OM-D family, first-class quality of 5-axis image stabilization and an all-new design with improved ergonomics. The Olympus OM-D series brings flawless, professional-quality images and video to photographers of all levels.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Shoot High-Quality Images All the Time</strong>

Hailing from the cutting edge technology found in the award-winning Olympus OM-D E-M1 and OM-D E-M5 Mark II, the OM-D E-M10 Mark II’s 5-Axis Voice Coil Motor (VCM) Image Stabilization offers a hassle-free solution to image blur caused by camera shake. With up to four shutter speed steps, it allows for longer exposures and lower ISOs for crisp and clear handheld shots. The traditional 2-axis image stabilization in many DSLRs only compensates for angular shake, while the 5-axis image stabilization in the Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II also corrects for rolling blur that affects both low-light shooting and the horizontal and vertical shift blur that can mar macro shots. The combination of the OM-D E-M5 Mark II’s 16-Megapixel Live MOS sensor and TruePic VII image processor maximize the power of 5-axis Image Stabilization to capture sharp images and video without the need for a tripod.</p>
<p><strong>User-Friendly, Elegant Design</strong>

The ultra-slim, compact size of the Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II adds to the camera’s user-friendly design. Not only does the body configuration incorporate the classic style found in Olympus OM-D cameras, but the elegantly machined metal dials, along with the leather textures of the grip, produce a highly sophisticated feel. The prominent thumb grip supports a stable, one-handed hold and reliable, one-handed shooting. Both the dial and button shape and layout have been adjusted for users to easily operate the camera while looking at their subject through the viewfinder.</p>
<p><strong>High-Speed Performance</strong>

The Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II delivers an amazingly fast, class-leading shooting time courtesy of its Touch Autofocus<span class="green">1</span>. With a sequential shooting speed of 8.5 fps — more than twice as fast as comparable DSLRs — short shooting lag time, fast responsiveness and a quick start-up time, users can easily capture split-second movements.</p>
<p><strong>Easy-to-See Electronic Viewfinder</strong>

Armed with a built-in electronic viewfinder (EVF), the Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II makes it easier than ever to shoot in direct sunlight and other situations where it might be difficult to view the monitor. Thanks to 100 percent field of view, users are able to see more of the scene for precise composition. The EVF also boasts a viewfinder magnification rate of 1.23x (35mm equivalent: 0.62x) and uses a high-definition 2.36-million-dot OLED monitor for sharp, clear details. For further shooting accuracy, the new AF Targeting Pad allows the user to keep an eye on the viewfinder while tracing a thumb on the camera’s rear touchscreen to adjust focus point. The E-M10 Mark II also offers a solution for shooters who are more accustomed to optical viewfinders; the Simulated Optical Viewfinder (S-OVF) offers higher dynamic range, more in line with that visible to the naked eye.</p>
<p><strong>Intuitive Video Creation</strong>

The OM-D E-M10 Mark II allows users to take advantage of 1080p Full HD Video, intuitive touch interface, variable frame rate and a new CLIPS feature which records short one-, two-, four- or eight-second clips. These clips can then be merged into a final video product in-camera, and then uploaded directly to your favorite social platform using the Olympus OI.Share app.</p>
<p><strong>Creative Shooting</strong>

The Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II comes packed with additional shooting modes, unleashing unlimited creativity.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Art Filters:</strong> Select one of 14 available Art Filters that match your creative vision. Art Filters can be combined with Art Effects to produce truly inspiring images and video.</li>
<li><strong>Photo Story:</strong> With five available patterns, Photo Story combines multiple photos into a single image to express the user’s story about a moment in time.</li>
<li><strong>Live Composite:</strong> Select Live Composite mode to extract and composite the brightest areas from multiple, sequentially shot images to capture thrilling light displays. With the newest version of the OI.Share app for Android and Apple®, you can make adjustments to your settings and monitor the progress of the image as it develops right on your smartphone or tablet.</li>
<li><strong>Live Bulb and Live Time:</strong> Easily capture moving trails of light with the Live Bulb and Live Time modes for stunning light painting images.</li>
<li><strong>4K Time-Lapse:</strong> Capture up to 999 images automatically at an interval of one image every five seconds. The camera will then combine the images into a stunning, high-resolution, 4K file, all in-camera, without the need for additional software.</li>
<li><strong>Focus Bracketing:</strong> With a touch of the shutter button, multiple shots are taken with slightly different focus depths. Useful for those who shoot macro photography, users can select the image with the focus where they prefer. By using image-editing software that offers an image stacking function, users can produce images with large depth of field even while using wider apertures.</li>
<li><strong>Keystone Compensation:</strong> Perspective distortion can be corrected in-camera, live, while shooting, with the ability to see your corrected adjustments as you shoot.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Accessories</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>External Grip, ECG-3:</strong> A removable grip exclusively for use with the OM-D E-M10 Mark II that enhances the hold and premium feel of the camera. With a one-touch release lever on the bottom of the grip, users can smoothly exchange the battery and memory card without missing a beat.</li>
<li><strong>Genuine Leather Strap, CSS-S119L:</strong> For added luxury and protection, the genuine leather strap has been treated with water repellent to protect against water damage.</li>
</ul>
<p><span class="green">1 According to Olympus research, August 2015.</span></p>
<p><strong>U.S. Pricing and Availability</strong>

The Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II will be available beginning in early September 2015 in the following configurations:</p>
<p>Estimated Street Price:

Body only, available in Black and Silver</p>
<ul>
<li>$649.99 (U.S.)</li>
<li>$749.99 (Canada)</li>
</ul>
<p>Body in Black or Silver with M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 14-42 f3.5-5.6 EZ</p>
<ul>
<li>$799.99 (U.S.)</li>
<li>$899.99 (Canada)</li>
</ul>
<p>The External Grip, ECG-3 and Genuine Leather Strap, CSS-S119L, will be available in early September.</p>
<p>Estimated Street Price:</p>
<ul>
<li>External Grip, ECG-3: $59.99 (U.S. and Canada)</li>
<li>Genuine Leather Strap, CSS-S119L: $79.99® (U.S. and Canada)</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 25, 2015)

Olympus is one of the best places to look if you want to see what the start-of-the-art is for mirrorless cameras. I have always liked their ergonomics and the general quality of their cameras.... very good bang for the buck!


----------



## markhbfindlay (Aug 25, 2015)

I have the mark 1 EM-10 and it's a fantastic little camera; even with its collapsible lens it is very sharp, fast focussing and weighs very little. I can't imaging getting the mark II as the original one meets my needs very well. I have printed up to A3+ from it and the previous Oly PL-5 (which was a bit small for my hands and didn't have a separate dial for exposure compensation). 
I carry it in a shoulder bag with my phone etc. I do use my 5d3 and 70d as well of course, but for round town the Oly does well - and it's more than capable of nice landscapes at a pinch.


----------



## alice123 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey...i got to know every thing about Olympus OM-D E-M10 Mark II from the above review but i think something is missing there. Well if you just want to make sure you can follow the link below because here from the link i came to know complete information regarding the camera from its good points to the bad one.
http://www.gizmobeat.info/olympus-om-d-e-m10-mark-ii-review


----------

